# Plumbing in



## Billywiz1307 (Aug 21, 2013)

I want to plumb in my Rocket Giotto V2, a job I thought would have been a doddle using the supplied braided pipe but I am unable to find a plumbers merchant that carries the bits needed.

I was wondering if anyone on here has done this and could share some thoughts. Ideally I would like to filter the piped water using an inline filter and any recommendations would be most welcome.


----------



## Shady (Jan 1, 2013)

I got my previous Rocket plumbed in by a plumber although when I upgraded my machine to my current lever I changed part of the plumbing myself - would do it all myself if necessary in the future. Look at coffeehit - they appear to have all necessary parts for plumbing your Rocket in.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

I plumbed in my washer with pipes and connections bought from B & Q. Pipes are self explanatory. The connections work with a special washer that crushes which might be called a "Dolly". Push the connector onto a pipe and tighten the nuts till you get resistance and tighten a turn more. That creates a water-tight seal as the washer is crushed. When both ends (or three ends in a T-joint) are joined test it with tissue. If not water-tight tighten another quarter turn. There should be instructions on the back of the blister pack. The other method is solder inside the joints: Push a joint onto a pipe and then heat with a blow-torch. I considered the first method better because I bought extra washers in case I mucked it up and then I could redo it.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Anthorn said:


> I plumbed in my washer with pipes and connections bought from B & Q. Pipes are self explanatory. The connections work with a special washer that crushes which might be called a "Dolly". Push the connector onto a pipe and tighten the nuts till you get resistance and tighten a turn more. That creates a water-tight seal as the washer is crushed. When both ends (or three ends in a T-joint) are joined test it with tissue. If not water-tight tighten another quarter turn. There should be instructions on the back of the blister pack. The other method is solder inside the joints: Push a joint onto a pipe and then heat with a blow-torch. I considered the first method better because I bought extra washers in case I mucked it up and then I could redo it.


I think may mean Olives - not Dolly's? I could be wrong though.... I'm not a plumber.

There is also a 3rd option. Plastic - it's all push fit and really simple. All you need is a hacksaw and you can't go wrong.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

I suspect that your machines braided steel flexitubing has a 3/8" (f) BSF end connection, so you'll need either a 3/8"(m) x 1/2" or a 3/8"(m) x 3/4" adaptor to hook up to whatever mains water system is fitted. The average plumber will probably struggle to find 3/8" stuff.......you may find Ebay a good source !

Pushfit small bore plastic is great for espresso m/c plumbing-in work, as it "goes round corners" & through walls easily.


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

Daren said:


> I think may mean Olives - not Dolly's? I could be wrong though.... I'm not a plumber.
> 
> There is also a 3rd option. Plastic - it's all push fit and really simple. All you need is a hacksaw and you can't go wrong.


Yes, probably is Olive. I can't really remember, it was so long ago and I'm not in the mood to go Googling.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To make a connection to a standard 15 mm copper pipe you will need a (washing machine tee) this has two ends at 15 mm to connect to pipe and a 3/4 " male outlet. You then need a 3/4"

female to 3/8" reducer which will accept the connection on your coffee M/ch hose. The reducer is available from WWW pipefittings on line.co.uk.

Depending on what water filtration equipment you use and where you install it you MAY NOT need the above fitting.

PM me if you want further information/advice.


----------



## Billywiz1307 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I have a granite top so I can't/don't want to go down through that. The Giotto is in the corner of my kitchen that backs onto my utility room so i can come through the wall but the water point will have to be about six inches above the worktop. I need something like a wall mounted tap to come back entry into through the wall but with a right angle on the kitchen side of the wall. Otherwise the pipe would stick straight out like a sore thumb. It needs to be aesthetically attractive so as not to scare the Mrs, *again*, the cost of the Giotto and the Mignon took care of that previously and my ears nearly bled when she screamed, "How much?" I found a local plumbing suppliers who were really helpful and I could achieve what I was looking for but it looked way too industrial for my kitchen. As for the water filter, I need to physically see it, so that i know what I'm dealing with and some of them are quite dear, don't know why that is.

Still, I'll keep looking, but thanks guys.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What fittings did you look at in the plumbers merchants,not many keep much of a variety.What finish had you in mind ,painted, copper, brass,chrome plate?? It would be possible to come through the wall to a 15mm elbow with a reducer to 3/8" for Cof/mch. (copper+brass+paint). In the U/til a simple matter of 15 mm pipe to supply with filter between.

Look at Coffee Hit under filtration for appearance / size /cost. Possibly cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

John Guest do a range of 1/4" push-fit fittings for 1/4" plastic flexi-tubing. Just bore 1/4"(+) holes in the wall / worktop...then use other John Guest adaptors to connect to the mains & your Rocket. A rummage on Ebay should find a supplier.


----------

